# How long!



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

How long until you seen a Spathe! I been growing Cryptocoryne moehlmannii for over a year now. I used osmocote with peat moss. It is growing very good. I get new plants all the time but no spathe.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

dwFISH said:


> How long until you seen a Spathe! I been growing Cryptocoryne moehlmannii for over a year now. I used osmocote with peat moss. It is growing very good. I get new plants all the time but no spathe.


How long is a piece of string? Some people wait years for there first spathe. Even longer for certain species. It can be so frustrating waiting, but don't give up. It will happen and you'll be so glad you stuck with it when it does.

Maybe it's time to try something a little different to see if you can trigger a flower. Do you keep adding the osmocote? Perhaps adding a different substrate fertilizer could do the trick. That's worked for me, (it was a cordata species though) it was a locally made fertiliser that was actually a Red clay / blood and bone / osmocote mix that's sold here in Australia. You could thin the pot out of runners and try a different substrate in a different pot with some of the runners. How about ferts for spraying on the leaves. You only need enough to wet the leaves, any more is a waste. I use one that promotes healthy plant growth, flowering & fruiting called Miracle grow. I keep trying things, I stick with it for a few months to see if the results are encouraging or not before trying something different.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Remember, a lot of crypts flower when the dry season approaches and they get exposed on the banks. You can simulate this by doing the following:


1) Increase the photo period by 15 minutes. 

2) Try to reduce the humidity by 10%. Do this slowly over a period of 2 weeks otherwise you might damage the plant. During this transition, its very possible that you'll loose some leaves as the plant transitions to a different growth pattern to deal with the lowering humidity.

Before doing this, make sure that the plant is healthy and use a Phosphate rich fert - something with the P in NPK higher than the N and K to ensure the plant has what it needs nutrient wise to bloom.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sometimes the ethylene gas evolving from an apple will stimulate flowering.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a blog entry of my observations:

http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2008/04/10/lower-humidity-induces-flowering/


----------

